# GSD and the Parrot



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not sure if this belongs here or not but I had to share it. In the beginning of the video it seems to be all cutesy but by the end I was actually a little worried for the parrot. I personally would never let my dog play that closely with a small animal like in this video, makes me too dang nervous.


Parrot and Dog Share a Stick | Life With Dogs


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

nah, very gentle play from both parties. Having spent quite a bit of time and some keeping of large macaws (fostering), they can handle themselves better than any cat can, and many cats rule the roost even with GSD's. That dog was being very gentle, and the bird was demonstrating bonded behavior towards the dog (the regurgitation) , so clearly they spend a lot of time together. 

The owner also cuts the tape at the end so even though it was still play behavior, she may have been shutting down recording it to calm things back down.

All that said, I don't let my parrot and dogs interact like that but my bird nor my dogs would be interested in interacting like that.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

That was so adorable. We used to have an Amazon and she was allowed out with cats around the house, mostly because the cats always had a healthy respect for her beak. The key is being really observant and never leaving them unsupervised.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The video is cute, but dog saliva is toxic to birds.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That was sooooo cute. My mother has an African Grey who would in NO way be that nice or tolerant. When Dharma was a puppy and stayed with them while I went on a cruise, my mom said Dharma tried to play with Winston. Winston pecked her one really good time on her nose and she didn't mess with him again.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

My Brother was petsitting a neighbors Conure recently. He is a very friendly and mellow bird. 

I had Tober over to visit, the bird and Tober were very interested in each other (bird stayed in cage with door shut). Tober walked up to the cage and sat and watched the bird. All of a sudden the bird began cocking his head and saying, "pretty boy". Tober and the bird had a head cocking show down that lasted about 5min. 

After that Tober mostly left the bird alone. But, occasionally would go sit by the cage and watch.


----------

